# Pipestone MN Hay Auction-11/27/2012-USDA



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Sioux Falls, SD Tue Nov 27, 2012 USDA Dept of Ag Market News

Pipestone, MN Hay and Straw Auction for Tuesday, Nov 27, 2012

Receipts: 61 Loads Week Ago: 51 Loads Year Ago: 57 Loads

All prices dollars per ton, except straw, dollars per bale.

One load Small Squares equals approximately 5 tons;
Large Squares and Large Rounds range from 10-25 tons per load.

Alfalfa: Supreme: Large Squares, 1 load 300.00. Premium: Large
Rounds, 2 loads 215.00-235.00. Good: Large Rounds, 1 load 180.00.
Utility: Large Rounds, 1 load 135.00.

Grass: Premium: Small Squares, 1 load 200.00. Good: Small Squares,
1 load 185.00; Large Rounds, 9 loads 150.00-170.00. Fair: Small Squares,
2 loads 150.00-165.00; Large Rounds, 23 loads 115.00-145.00. Utility:
Large Rounds, 5 loads 75.00-110.00.

Mixed Alfalfa/Grass: Premium: Small Squares, 1 load 275.00; Large
Rounds, 2 loads 225.00-230.00. Good: Large Rounds, 2 loads 185.00-
195.00.

Cornstalks: Large Rounds, 5 loads 21.00-28.00 per bale.

Straw: Small Squares, 3 loads 4.25-4.60 per bale; Large Rounds,
2 loads 28.00-34.00 per bale.


----------

